# How to become an Ontario moose outfitter?



## 4buck (Feb 2, 2010)

I would think that the mnr would know , youre friends need to have completed a hunter training equivilent to an ontario course and must get an outdoors card as well . they {mnr}are making it so hard for anyone out of province to hunt here


----------

